# Jay Cutler says he doesnt use anabolic steroids



## krolly (Apr 12, 2013)

Jay Cutler says he does NOT use anabolic steroids


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah right. He must be the son of the Incredible Hulk then.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2013)

its not like hes gonna say he does use
he'd just be dropping himself in a heap of poo


----------



## s2h (Apr 12, 2013)

Would like to see him asked if he has ever taken any PED's...the AAS question kinda gives him a out for all the Jay homers...I'm sure there some Jay nut hugger sitting around his village of MuscleTech tubs saying.."see I told ya..its the MusceTech Instant Muscle Builder"...and then off to GNC to get ripped off again...


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 12, 2013)

Jay does a boat load of gear! It's certainly not BPI products? His nutritionist trains in my gym, if you're not using massive amounts, then you're Men's Physique!


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 12, 2013)

jay uses all what u can imagine including synthol....you should see him off season he looks horrible. he just says that because he is supposed to do that to be socially and politically correct. in the 1970's and 80's all probodybuilders used to deny taking any roids


----------



## blergs. (Apr 12, 2013)

of course he does.... where the heck you you think he gets funding from? supp sellers! saying he does would make them all not want to touch him.


----------



## Intense (Apr 12, 2013)

Can you blame him? he has to have sponsors to make money. If he came out he'd be a lee priest


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't think Jay is a dishonest person. I think Jay is a business man first. Its obvious to anyone with a brain he takes steroids so why ask him to admit it? As others have mentioned if he gave credit to steroids supplement companies would not be happy. Money first!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 12, 2013)

The rumor is, He secretly buys from a source on IM.


----------



## tommygunz (Apr 12, 2013)

Big true!


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 12, 2013)

Not to mention there are tons of kids who look up to him that still believe that taking your protein and creatine will turn you into a monster. As bad as that is honestly it is better then them all thinking i have to take steriods at 15 to turn pro or be an athlete. The simple answer is bodybuilding is trying to do every thing possible to be accepted by society. The fact that pro level bodybuilders have to use illegal drugs to achieve that state means we will never be truly accepted. He is just doing every thing in his power to be a positive influence for this sport. Granted i am sure there is a clause that states you will make a few 100k a year from MT if you keep your mouth shut about gear and promote our product. I would say im natty and live off of MT for that money.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 12, 2013)

he does whatever he contract says... just like any other person with a contract


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 12, 2013)

no body wants to admit to aas use. I dont talk about it with anyone. other then here.


----------



## prop01 (Apr 13, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Not to mention there are tons of kids who look up to him that still believe that taking your protein and creatine will turn you into a monster. As bad as that is honestly it is better then them all thinking i have to take steriods at 15 to turn pro or be an athlete. The simple answer is bodybuilding is trying to do every thing possible to be accepted by society. The fact that pro level bodybuilders have to use illegal drugs to achieve that state means we will never be truly accepted. He is just doing every thing in his power to be a positive influence for this sport. Granted i am sure there is a clause that states you will make a few 100k a year from MT if you keep your mouth shut about gear and promote our product. I would say im natty and live off of MT for that money.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 13, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> no body wants to admit to aas use. I dont talk about it with anyone. other then here.


this


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 13, 2013)

could you imagine if other sports had to lie like this, take drag racing, what if john force said I dont use nitro alcohol, I use Arco 87 octane I just drive really fast. I mean all the products they sell at GNC have huge bodybuilers pictured on them, basically the whole store is based on a lie


----------



## gamma (Apr 13, 2013)

It is what it is , I am OK with that message,  he is a role model to many after all.


----------



## Grozny (Apr 13, 2013)

Most of these pro BB's participate to the "private"contests like Mr Olympia, Arnold Classic etc etc where there is no any serious anti-doping test. I mean if we see bodybuilding on Olympic games there will be no Jay Cutler or any other well known names from the bodybuilding.


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 13, 2013)

Grozny said:


> Most of these pro BB's participate to the "private"contests like Mr Olympia, Arnold Classic etc etc where there is no any serious anti-doping test. I mean if we see bodybuilding on Olympic games there will be no Jay Cutler or any other well known names from the bodybuilding.



I totally disagree. If bodybuilding was an olympic event they would just be better about passing drug tests. Massive amounts of olympic athletes take steroids, its obvious as hell even in something like women's long jumping its obvious with some of them. And actually a lot of Olympic athletes fail drug tests. You just have to pass the ones that count.


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 13, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> could you imagine if other sports had to lie like this, take drag racing, what if john force said I dont use nitro alcohol, I use Arco 87 octane I just drive really fast. I mean all the products they sell at GNC have huge bodybuilers pictured on them, basically the whole store is based on a lie



Sooner or later the vast majority of people will know that supplements are 98% b.s. But supplements do work and most people arent going for the Coleman look so the minimal extra boost something may give might be all they want. Which is why supplement companies stick around and why they make so much money. Once you wise up most anyone takes is protein and creatine. I know guys that dont even take powdered protein or creatine food is all they want.


----------



## gamma (Apr 13, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Sooner or later the vast majority of people will know that supplements are 98% b.s. But supplements do work and most people arent going for the Coleman look so the minimal extra boost something may give might be all they want. Which is why supplement companies stick around and why they make so much money. Once you wise up most anyone takes is protein and creatine. I know guys that dont even take powdered protein or creatine food is all they want.


I use to use protein all the time but I found it easier to just eat more meat.I keep proteins powders around but don't use it every day only when I don't have time to eat etc..


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 13, 2013)

people ask me all the time if I use gear...
I always say no.
what do you expect this guy to go around telling everyone he uses illegal drugs?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 13, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> people ask me all the time if I use gear...
> I always say no.
> what do you expect this guy to go around telling everyone he uses illegal drugs?




I thought you wear moomoo's?


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 13, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I thought you wear moomoo's?



I sport the v-neck moo-moos to show off the chest hair.


----------



## snoopybaby (Apr 13, 2013)

of course he doesn't


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2013)

Intense said:


> Can you blame him? he has to have sponsors to make money. If he came out he'd be a lee priest



Honesty is definitely *not *the best policy all the time it seems.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> people ask me all the time if I use gear...
> *I always say no.*
> what do you expect this guy to go around telling everyone he uses illegal drugs?



What if they ask about your tattoo?


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 14, 2013)

Curt James said:


> What if they ask about your tattoo?



deny, deny, deny...
plus my soon to be wife works for the fbi so I can have them erased!


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 14, 2013)

Curt James said:


> What if they ask about your tattoo?


he could tell them its the chem code for placebos


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 14, 2013)

C3p0 said:


> Sooner or later the vast majority of people will know that supplements are 98% b.s. But supplements do work and most people arent going for the Coleman look so the minimal extra boost something may give might be all they want. Which is why supplement companies stick around and why they make so much money. Once you wise up most anyone takes is protein and creatine. I know guys that dont even take powdered protein or creatine food is all they want.



i took protein and supplements for many years, now i have stopped taking them for a year and i feel better and look better, i just follow a very healthy diet. i am not saying that protein supplements do not work but i believe they are not necessary at all.

As far as jay cutler is concerned like i said he takes many drugs, but his answer is as invalid as the question. the question itself should not be asked because it is a stupid question and it deserves a stupid answer like cutler's answer. Also he has to be politically correct and look good for the media and his fans. but hey...


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 14, 2013)

He's got no choice but to say he doesn't use.  A lot of people are under the impression that it's actually possible to get that big with out steroids.
If he admits use, i'm sure he'd be sued by his supplement-company sponsors


----------



## blergs. (Apr 16, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> people ask me all the time if I use gear...
> I always say no.
> what do you expect this guy to go around telling everyone he uses illegal drugs?



HAHAHAHA yeah !  WTF is with that! I get it even moreso with people that know me from long ago or recently meet me and find out i do not eat ANY meat or fish what so ever!   So they say ask about steroids...... DIET and training is the BIG part of it, aas just help out a bit, mostly when your gained 20-30lb and its harder to put on more as time goes. 
I usually laugh and say something (something NOT to demonize aas like alot of other aas users are quick to say to try cover their ass's) Ill say something like; Id be bigger if i did, or yeah but then my balls would be shrunk and look like raisins as I lol (yet they are but i just dont give a damn, if i did id add some HCG to my hrt...)


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 16, 2013)

blergs. said:


> HAHAHAHA yeah !  WTF is with that! I get it even moreso with people that know me from long ago or recently meet me and find out i do not eat ANY meat or fish what so ever!   So they say ask about steroids...... DIET and training is the BIG part of it, aas just help out a bit, mostly when your gained 20-30lb and its harder to put on more as time goes.
> I usually laugh and say something (something NOT to demonize aas like alot of other aas users are quick to say to try cover their ass's) Ill say something like; Id be bigger if i did, or yeah but then my balls would be shrunk and look like raisins as I lol (yet they are but i just dont give a damn, if i did id add some HCG to my hrt...)



a couple of days ago my mother-in-law commented after I said I am gaining alot of muscle this month.
she said "are you using drugs to do that?"
I said "like how you take a couple tylenol pms and a bottle of wine to fall asleep everynight?"


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 16, 2013)

^^^did you really say that to your mother in law, now that's funny!


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 16, 2013)

He doesn't its all cell tech !!!! Everyone knows that....lol


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 17, 2013)

Just like another poster in this thread said, why ask him to admit the obvious?  If anyone truly doesn't know the answer to that question, they deserve to be lied to.  I knew very clearly at 14 years old that all these pros, especially Mr. Olympia (Lee Haney at the time), was using steroids.  That was back before the internet, when knowledge was more limited.  Today, there is no excuse for not being able to educate oneself on what it takes to be a pro BB'r, especially as to wether or not AAS need to be involved.  I really think the teens who ask these sort of questions (once they get beyond the age of 14-15) are the ones who don't really care about BB'ing.  If they did, they would be doing what every other young wanna-be BB'r is doing, which is scouting the Net for as much info as they can...reading all the mags, etc.  When doing this, it is impossible to avoid this information.  The subject of steroids in the online BB'ing world is the single biggest topic BB'rs dicusss.  Only someone who is out of touch with the BB'ing community would be so ignorant.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 17, 2013)

*i also not take AAS! i am all natural *


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2013)

Jay Cutler once shat in my mouth. I could taste the gears


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 17, 2013)

thecaptn' said:


> jay cutler once shat in my mouth. I could taste the gears



damn!!!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 17, 2013)

but waite a minute the guy he buys his gear from say god see all,big true.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Jay Cutler once shat in my mouth. I could taste the gears


Dirty fucker


----------



## pieguy (Apr 17, 2013)

It's funny out of all people, we're discussing Jay because numerous people have said that Jay openly talks about his gear usage when not put on the spot in front of crowds/cameras. I mean you have to take it with a grain of salt, but numerous people have said Jay talks about his cruise being moderate hgh (probably 10iu pharm) and 700mg test and that the key to getting to freak status is the hgh (we're talking pushing the limits on dose vs being able to physically function) along with the usual heavy AAS usage. Insulin is just a given.


----------



## theestone (Apr 17, 2013)

He's many times admitted / said he used. Obviously if there are children in the crowd or its a more politically correct type event your not go say "Hell yeah mother fucker, banging 2 grams of test, 2 grams of tren/npp and popping 150mg dbol and drol a day. Come at me bro, fuck the police!"

 On one of his post Olympia seminars(whatever you wanna call it saw it one of his DVDs) A reporter asked if he was worried or ever thought about he effects of steroid use on his body/heart etc. He responded with "yes". And that he thinks about it all the time.

I respect the guy, and im sure we've all denied our use when the time and place the question was asked was inappropriate. I know I have. I will not talk down. As Mike said. No need to state the obvious to some ass who is trying to stir shit.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 17, 2013)

You'd have to be an idiot to openly admit you use aas especially with todays media/government outlook on steroid use.


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sure he just took his vitamins and said his prayers like the Hulkster said to do. I deny I use AAS but I'm not a freak looking cartoon like Jay. But I understand his point. He has a career, sponsors and image to protect. I had one guy that was so convinced I was on AAS he made me swear I didn't use them. That was awkward to say the least since it was around a group of friends. It's better to deny even to those closest to you. I saw an article with a cop who got popped b/c he got in a fight with his gf and she took a photo with his badge and a vial of test next to it. They also found weed in his house. Deny, deny, deny is the best action to take IMO.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2013)

Intense said:


> Can you blame him? he has to have sponsors to make money. If he came out he'd be a lee priest



Something like that, its hard to be honest in their line of work.


----------



## ChiSao (Apr 20, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Just like another poster in this thread said, why ask him to admit the obvious?  If anyone truly doesn't know the answer to that question, they deserve to be lied to.  I knew very clearly at 14 years old that all these pros, especially Mr. Olympia (Lee Haney at the time), was using steroids.  That was back before the internet, when knowledge was more limited.  Today, there is no excuse for not being able to educate oneself on what it takes to be a pro BB'r, especially as to wether or not AAS need to be involved.  I really think the teens who ask these sort of questions (once they get beyond the age of 14-15) are the ones who don't really care about BB'ing.  If they did, they would be doing what every other young wanna-be BB'r is doing, which is scouting the Net for as much info as they can...reading all the mags, etc.  When doing this, it is impossible to avoid this information.  The subject of steroids in the online BB'ing world is the single biggest topic BB'rs dicusss.  Only someone who is out of touch with the BB'ing community would be so ignorant.



I'm with you about the bodybuilders in the '70s.  And it would nag me from time to time; how can I get some steroids?  Even when I would asked the big guys at the gym. I would say, "Hey, where can I get some juice"?  "The store"! Fuckheads.  I even asked the gym owner, but he also denied.  One guy; fucking asshole had the nerve to say, "I eat a lot of chicken and drink a lot of milk".  I told him, "Hey you were no bigger than me last year".  I would laugh at these guys because they had such big upper torsos, puny forearms, big quads and hams, but calves like women! lol  The guys didn't know how train properly looking like freaks.
Now with a just a push of a switch I'm connected to the Online Steroid Community.  I internalized everything that I could about steroids, usage, competitions, when to come off if tested, what to take if tested. 
It was like opening up a new toy box fulled with brand new toys, now it isn't great anymore.


----------



## 1superman (Apr 20, 2013)

Kinda like saying AZZA doesn't suck!


----------



## krolly (Apr 26, 2013)

I wonder if he uses an UG lab or if he has it prescribed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2013)

krolly said:


> I wonder if he uses an UG lab or if he has it prescribed.



The tren he uses is GMP and WHO approved for sure!


----------



## longworthb (Apr 26, 2013)

ChiSao said:


> I'm with you about the bodybuilders in the '70s.  And it would nag me from time to time; how can I get some steroids?  Even when I would asked the big guys at the gym. I would say, "Hey, where can I get some juice"?  "The store"! Fuckheads.  I even asked the gym owner, but he also denied.  One guy; fucking asshole had the nerve to say, "I eat a lot of chicken and drink a lot of milk".  I told him, "Hey you were no bigger than me last year".  I would laugh at these guys because they had such big upper torsos, puny forearms, big quads and hams, but calves like women! lol  The guys didn't know how train properly looking like freaks.
> Now with a just a push of a switch I'm connected to the Online Steroid Community.  I internalized everything that I could about steroids, usage, competitions, when to come off if tested, what to take if tested.
> It was like opening up a new toy box fulled with brand new toys, now it isn't great anymore.


So you asked random guys where u can get steroids? Lmao wow. That's like asking to get fucked over. I now see why ur in the red. Be thankful this isn't ag. Oh and negged


----------



## longworthb (Apr 26, 2013)

Nobody in there right mind would tell a stranger where he gets his gear or sell him gear and u asked the gym owner?! Lol holy hell


----------



## Qwai Chang (Apr 28, 2013)

longworthb said:


> So you asked random guys where u can get steroids? Lmao wow. That's like asking to get fucked over. I now see why ur in the red. Be thankful this isn't ag. Oh and negged



No!  These are guys that have been going to the gym for quite some time. I knew them. Charles, Ronnie, Micheal, Keith, and Paul. Big guys. I've known them since the '80s.  I guess they simply didn't want it to be known.  And Will Dabish, the owner of Powerhouse Gym even denied it.  I even asked Ron Love.  Ronnie told me buy a computer and I already had cable access and add Internet service.
 Now I can go online to AlinShop to UncleZ.


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 29, 2013)

If you watch any of Jay on you tube he has said that he wants to be the emissary of body building and that there are billions to be made in the supplement industry. 2 + 2 = $$$$


----------



## XYZ (Apr 29, 2013)

Let's all be honest here for a second...........what the hell else is he going to say?


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 29, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Let's all be honest here for a second...........what the hell else is he going to say?




Didnt Jay admit it more or less in the Bigger, Stronger, Faster movie?
BIGGER STRONGER FASTER* Deleted Scene-Mr. Olympia Jay Cutler - YouTube


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 30, 2013)

Arnold said it best "I woodt eat a cowww pie if I thought it would makeme biigaaaaa..."


----------



## krolly (Sep 25, 2014)

ak1951 said:


> Arnold said it best "I woodt eat a cowww pie if I thought it would makeme biigaaaaa..."



So would I!


----------



## krolly (Sep 25, 2014)

http://www.theironden.com/forum/threads/959-Jay-Cutler-says-he-does-NOT-use-anabolic-steroids


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't care about steroids.  I just wanna know the secret of how he gets such a perfect color tan!

Best hair in BB ever! 

Go Jay!


----------



## theestone (Sep 25, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I don't care about steroids.  I just wanna know the secret of how he gets such a perfect color tan!
> 
> Best hair in BB ever!
> 
> Go Jay!



Hometown :  Las Vegas


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 26, 2014)

I bet all the Chicago Bears are using, Jay included...   oh, wrong guy?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2014)

C3p0 said:


> Didnt Jay admit it more or less in the Bigger, Stronger, Faster movie?
> BIGGER STRONGER FASTER* Deleted Scene-Mr. Olympia Jay Cutler - YouTube



I would give rep points if I could, but yeah it looks like Jay more or less comes clean without really giving it all up. But hey honestly, I also would, and do, play TOTALLY DUMB.


----------



## Dannie (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Amozoc (Oct 3, 2014)

Yea when he is out cycle . LOL 


Sent from my iPad using VPN Hot Spot Shield


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 3, 2014)

WTF would he openly admit that for..  come on guys, use your brain!


----------



## Amozoc (Oct 3, 2014)

That kind of people thinks we are an assholes and they are the chosen ones. LOL 


Sent from my iPad using VPN Hot Spot Shield


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 3, 2014)

If I would not tell some one interviewing me that Im on sterons why would he?

There is absolutely no benefit to being open about that.... None.


----------



## Amozoc (Oct 3, 2014)

At least you are honest in your life


Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 3, 2014)

Amozoc said:


> At least you are honest in your life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------



## powerlifter83 (Oct 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> If I would not tell some one interviewing me that Im on sterons why would he?
> 
> There is absolutely no benefit to being open about that.... None.



Yes there is a benefit, we should be able to all talk openly about steroids so there is more public knowledge and awareness about the subject.  Anyone who denies use is a coward who puts money ahead of their own integrity.  Not to mention, anyone who wants to look like him or his competitors is seriously misguided about what is healthy and aesthetically appeasing.  I bet being 275lbs of muscle is totally worth it when you are sweating walking to the fridge for your 7th meal of the day.  Having to take 2 naps a day sounds like so much fun.


----------



## Big Puppy (Oct 3, 2014)

^^ while your theory is fine and dandy, when the DEA is kicking your door down integrity plays second to the law.  Go take your natty 155lbs and down a protein bar


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 4, 2014)

And you be leaving it?


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 4, 2014)

It's like me saying I'm not real or this earth isn't here.


----------



## Tagger (Oct 4, 2014)

Of course he is going to deny it lol.


----------



## ak1951 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mudge said:


> I would give rep points if I could, but yeah it looks like Jay more or less comes clean without really giving it all up. But hey honestly, I also would, and do, play TOTALLY DUMB.



Great vid. But what is with the "not healthy" bullshit all the time. And why do people cow down to this statement like we are unhealty? What exactly is it that 1. does make us uhhealty 2. what is it that they THINK makes us unhealty? 

The normies will never get it but they continue to drool over BB's but love to put them down...jelousy is the only answer I can come up with. If it was easy everyone would BB...


----------



## Big Puppy (Oct 4, 2014)

Bodybuilders are unhealthy (spoken by the fat dude in the jazzy)


----------



## Big Puppy (Oct 4, 2014)

aminoman74 said:


> And you be leaving it?



To respond to your question i first had to realize that you meant "believe", not "be leave" as in going somewhere.

Of course i dont believe that. Youd be a moron to think that. I was responding to the dumb ass above me that thinks we should all post our pics, contact info, and cycles.


----------

